# Cacti/succulent plants for sale or trade



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a good number of cacti/succulents, many different types and many already at flowering size. I grow them as a hobby and sold the cuttings/pups at local fleas and farmers markets for years (always popular) but just haven't been doing them any more and I'm running out of room!

I would love to sell or trade them in larger groups, (maybe for resale??) $3.00 each or if you want more than five $1.50 each. Or trade for different types of cacti/succulents (I've got 120+ different kinds and am always looking to grow the collection  some of the plants available include;

Opintia microdasys monstrosus

Echinopsis x 'Los Angeles'

Echinopsis chamaecereus

Agave Americana

Opintia microdasys

Echinopsis eyriesii

Opuntia monacantha f. variegata

Gasteria carinata var. verucosa

Also a number of lovely Crassulas that I have never been able to put a name too.

All of these plants are healthy and growing, right now they are in 4" pots but really should be up potted. I can ship them bare root, more plants for less $$ in shipping. Or leave them in the pots. Shipping on one/five plants should run about $5.00/$8.00 not sure till I box some up. I can get pics of the plants if anyones interested. 

Check or postal money order, I don't have PayPal (sorry).


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

A few pics, hopefully more in the morning! 

First pic is Echinopsis chamaecereus in bloom. This plant will be sold/traded as unrooted divisions, they have fragile roots and ship better without them. 
Just place the divisions on most soil and in ten/fourteen days voila! a new plant 

Second pic is Echinopsis x 'Los Angeles'
They bloom late evening or early morning and hummers LOVE them! Just a few flowers perfume an entire garden. 

last pic is Echinopsis eyriesii, also an evening bloomer and very fragrant.

These are horrible photos and really don't do these plants justice. I will try and find some of my better ones in the morning.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I just love the first ones, how long do they take to get to the size where they will bloom?


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

Not long at all, I would expect divisions from a mature plant to bloom the first year. 

Also some more pics.
First six pics
Some mixed Crassulaceae that I don't have names for.

Then, Gasteria carinata var. verucosa

Echinopsis x 'Los Angeles' on the right and Echinopsis eyriesii on the left.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Do you have spineless opuntia?


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

Not at the moment. I did have one for years, really fun plant, but the cows found it so delicious that I stopped growing it. To hard keeping them from breaking the fence to get it


----------



## KsSunflower (Jul 12, 2015)

Beautiful plants!!!

How many different "hen and chicks" do you have? I have been looking for starts of those.


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

Hen and chicks always give me trouble Just have two or three tender types ( indoors only,) and oddly enough none of the classic plant em in shoes kind.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I hope you will advertise again next year as I would love to have some but we are going to be moving and really can't bother with them right now.


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

Just a couple of Gasteria left, I had a wonderful lady that took almost all of my extra plants! Wanted them as favors for her daughters wedding. 

I will definitely have more next year, and will be sure to advertise. Good luck with your move!


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Thanks! I can't wait to get a new flower garden going!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I just attended a wedding where they used succulents even in the bootineers, planted in bricks all down the isle and around the bride and groom during the wedding. They lined the isles with burlap and pine cones. The railings where they were to stand had no flowers or adornment...I couldn't help but suggest a light wrapping of lace and burlap which she loved. It was a very simple affair. I have never even seen succulents used for a wedding.


----------

